# Chat not working



## Chimpie (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey everyone,

We are aware that the chat room is not working.  We're working closely with the host to figure out what is going on.  As this is the weekend it may not be back up until Monday.

Chimpie


----------



## exodus (Mar 18, 2012)

New chatroom is up ;D


----------



## MMiz (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes, and it's mobile device friendly.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 18, 2012)

mmiz said:


> yes, and it's mobile device friendly.



Woooo!  !!!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm hanging out in the chat room for a bit if anybody wants to test it.


----------



## enjoynz (Mar 18, 2012)

No...no luck entering the chatroom...all I get is some shadey woman's voice saying welcome..lol


It says I'm in the chat at the bottom of the emtlife screen...but that's it.

This is what it shows up in the chatroom box if that's any help?
http://emtlife.com/addonchat.php?do=popup&


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 18, 2012)

You'll need to make sure that you have Java installed on your computer for this chat-feature to work.


----------



## exodus (Mar 18, 2012)

Install Java: http://java.com/en/ . You can also access it via this link that's not in a pop-up window - http://emtlife.com/addonchat.php


----------



## Aidey (Mar 18, 2012)

Any chance of the chat link moving back to where it was? I've clicked on it about 10 times today because it is where the 'quick links' used to be.


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 18, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Any chance of the chat link moving back to where it was? I've clicked on it about 10 times today because it is where the 'quick links' used to be.



I was just looking into that.


----------



## Aidey (Mar 18, 2012)

Awesome, it is driving me bonkers because I use "Today's posts" to refresh the forums.


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 18, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Awesome, it is driving me bonkers because I use "Today's posts" to refresh the forums.



I've moved it to the left, but not quite where it was before.  I have to do some custom coding to get it to work properly and will try to get it there sometime early this week.


----------



## Aidey (Mar 18, 2012)

Sweet thanks!


----------



## exodus (Mar 18, 2012)

We should have a scheduled chart party... Tonight


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 18, 2012)

exodus said:


> We should have a scheduled chart party... Tonight



We already did.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 18, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> I've moved it to the left, but not quite where it was before.  I have to do some custom coding to get it to work properly and will try to get it there sometime early this week.



Cool.  I liked being able to see who was partying in chat back in day to see if I wanted to enter... Kinda dead in there now-a-days.  My first infraction was from chat... ah... the memories...  Linuss, Sasha, Silver, JP, Exodus, Rescue99, Lucid, Paintball, dominion, WarDance, Dan, NJN, Enjoynz...  good times...


----------



## exodus (Mar 19, 2012)

I think I got in an infraction from chat long ago... I don't remember.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 19, 2012)

Not working for me. I run Mac OS current as of sep 2011 on a Mac Mini. I'll try it on my netbook running Win7 Starter.
I had to manually activate the Java applet on the Mac  and got one window for my typing and another for the rest of the forum, who may not have been able to see my messages. It did not offer to let me download an applet.
 OK Win7 Starter is installing applet from Java. Restarting browser. Nothing, whitescreen and "Welcome" voice.


----------



## exodus (Mar 19, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> Not working for me. I run Mac OS current as of sep 2011 on a Mac Mini. I'll try it on my netbook running Win7 Starter.
> I had to manually activate the Java applet on the Mac  and got one window for my typing and another for the rest of the forum, who may not have been able to see my messages. It did not offer to let me download an applet.
> OK Win7 Starter is installing applet from Java. Restarting browser. Nothing, whitescreen and "Welcome" voice.



Have you gone to java.com and dowloaded and installed it?


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 19, 2012)

Yeah. I haven't used chat for months, I'll just wait it out.
Just tried it. Big blank screen.


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 19, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> Yeah. I haven't used chat for months, I'll just wait it out.
> Just tried it. Big blank screen.



Same problems Ive had all day on a desktop and laptop.

Works fine on the iPhone


----------



## MMiz (Mar 19, 2012)

Hmm. I'll have to see if I can figure out a solution. The new chat costs $250 a year. The old chat cost $5 in 2005.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 19, 2012)

Definitely not worth it if it doesn't work.


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 20, 2012)

The new chat works in FF 10 and 11, not in the 14 nightly build though. I think it's that the new nightly FF build isn't recognized (or something like that) in JRE.


----------



## itserik1234 (Mar 21, 2012)

It keep saying "invalid username or password". /: 

help, anyone?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 21, 2012)

itserik1234 said:


> It keep saying "invalid username or password". /:
> 
> help, anyone?



Could it be this:



> Our chatroom access policy is as follows:
> 
> 00 - 25 posts - No chat access
> 25 - 50 posts - Chat access only with approval (see below)
> ...


----------



## Martyn (Mar 21, 2012)

> *Verified Java Version*
> 
> *Congratulations!*
> 
> *You have the recommended Java installed (1.7.0_03).*


 
And it still don't work... :angry:


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 21, 2012)

Worked for me. Teeny tiny letters and audio was on despite my marking it OFF. But working.


----------



## itserik1234 (Mar 21, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Could it be this:



it might just be that! Thanks!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 21, 2012)

Bet yah a dollar that's what it is


----------



## Niccigsu (Mar 28, 2012)

enjoynz said:


> No...no luck entering the chatroom...all I get is some shadey woman's voice saying welcome..lol
> 
> http://emtlife.com/addonchat.php?do=popup&



Ditto on the Shady woman's voice lol


----------



## Jon (Mar 28, 2012)

Just remember, forum rules still apply in chat.

And we do monitor it.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 28, 2012)

.


----------



## Martyn (Apr 2, 2012)

Jon said:


> Just remember, forum rules still apply in chat.
> 
> And we do monitor it.


 

Monitor what? Sorry Jon, STILL can't get into chat...


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 3, 2012)

I was there... for a while. For some reason, I can get in there and it seems to work for me.


----------

